# OP 17 übertragen?????



## CZach001 (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, habe eine Anlage mit einer Cpu 314 IFM und an der MPI Schnittstelle ein OP 17 angeschlossen. 

Ich soll an der Anlage ein Paar änderungen machen unter anderem auch am OP 17. Hab allerdings nur ein bisschen ahnung von WinCC. 

Wie kann ich das geänderte Projekt zum OP übertragen. 
In Step 7 unter erreichbare teilnehmer ist das OP mit der MPI Adresse 3 zu sehen, ich kann aber im Pro-Tool nicht mit MPI übertragen. Einstellungen der Verbindung im Pro Tool siehe anhang. Muss ich evtl Seriell übertragen? 

Ich hab im Handbuch was gelesen von in den Transfermodus schalten. 
Wenn ich das systembild nicht aufrufen kann bleibt mir nur die Fuktion über Urlöschen.? Wo finde ich das Systembild? 

Ich möchte Ungern das OP Urlöschen wenn ich nicht weiß ob ich wieder was draufladen kann. 

Kann mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. 

Vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus. 


Mfg CZach


----------



## PN/DP (18 Oktober 2011)

Transfer der Projektierung geht nur seriell. Mit diesem Kabel.
OP in Transfermodus schalten: Betriebsspannung wegnehmen und beim wiederanlegen die ESC- und Pfeil-Hoch-Taste gedrückt halten.
(der Transfermodus kann mit ESC verlassen werden, ohne daß etwas gelöscht wird)

Harald


----------



## CZach001 (18 Oktober 2011)

*Systemeinstellungen*

Wie finde ich das Standardbild Systemeinstellungen?
gibt es einen Trick um das bild aufzurufen?
Oder muss das in der Projektierung aufgerufen werden. 

Mfg
CZach


----------



## Klärmolch (19 Oktober 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Transfer der Projektierung geht nur seriell. Mit diesem Kabel.
> OP in Transfermodus schalten: Betriebsspannung wegnehmen und beim wiederanlegen die ESC- und Pfeil-Hoch-Taste gedrückt halten.
> (der Transfermodus kann mit ESC verlassen werden, ohne daß etwas gelöscht wird)
> 
> Harald



Das Bild muß nicht projektiert sein.
So wie hier beschrieben geht es immer.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

